# Night Fishing



## Icefisher15 (Sep 4, 2007)

These were from a couple weeks ago when I got out at about midnight to a local subdivision pond. Got to try out my Kistler LTX spinning rod along with the biomaster since I havent really fished a lot with this rod. Many bites and was a blast to catch all of these, got pics of just a few and the quality is not the best and I apologize for that. Nothing huge but pretty cool just listening for a bite on topwater then feeling the weight tug on your rod. Although topwater did catch me a few, the chatterbait (blue/black) outfished the topwater by far. Heres some pictures.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=45&pos=0


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2007)

looks like you had a good time, what was the trailer you were using on the chatterbait?


----------



## Icefisher15 (Sep 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> looks like you had a good time, what was the trailer you were using on the chatterbait?



It was some ribbed plastic worm with like a flat paddle tail not sure of the name, I will find out though soon for you though the exact name. Bought a pack for .47.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like fun. I still haven't tried the night bassin.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

MissouriBassin said:


> Looks like fun. I still haven't tried the night bassin.



Try it with a buzzbait! :shock: 

You cant see it, but you will hear it.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Sep 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> MissouriBassin said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like fun. I still haven't tried the night bassin.
> ...



I've been thinking about it for a while now.


----------



## whj812 (Sep 6, 2007)

I just installed some 12 volt plug adapters in my jon boat conversion. 

I have them for the black lights I am trying. I too am new to nighttime bass fishing.

When i think of night fishing I think of putting a submerged light out, bringing up baitfish, and catching the bait to catch walleye, crappie, and stripers.

I look forward to trying night bass fishing!


----------



## whj812 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got back in......

Not even a bite. I tried everything to get a hit tonight, no luck at all!!!

Oh well, Im going out Sunday Morning again. I do better early in the morning, I always seem to catch something then.

I really dont know what we were doing wrong.


----------

